# Brickish/ Cloudy Water since many days



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello,
Since a week, the water in my tank is turning cloudy immediately the next day.
Even if I do 50% water change every 2 day, the cloudiness returns the next day. In this week, a white died, probably due to this cloudy water
Can you tell whats the problem. I have attached the pic with the post. Do check.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My guess would be the tank is not cycled.How long has the tank been set up,whats the volume and how many/what types of fish?Type of filter and any additives would be helpful as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What are your readings for ammonia and nitrite?


----------



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

To be very frank, here in India we dont have modern equipment to have readings of Ammonia and nitrate  so cannot help u with the same.

@majerah1: for cycling I have a filter installed in the tank.
50% water change takes place in every 2-3 days
100% water change in every 10-15 days.

25 Gallon tank total 8 fishes including angel, dollar, sucker, sharks and koi


----------



## BlueFinn (Aug 19, 2011)

If your tank has not been setup for more than 30 day your water will be cloudy untill the
the beneficial bacteria take hold.The cloudy water is a bacteria boom it starting to take
hold you can change about 25% every other day for about a week than 25% once a week. Never change all the water Vac out the waste and un eaten food. Never over feed. Feed as much as they can eat in 2min two are three times a day. Remeber over feeding and leaving the food in can also cloud your water.


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

Your cloudy water is normal. It is a bacterial bloom. I suggest you do some research on the nitrogen cycle of an aquarium. I can appreciate the lack of equipment in India, I have been there and couldn't imagine many people with an aquarium... Because of the lack of equipment you may end up finding this hobby to hard. Honestly it is quite easy if done correctly. You desperately need a test kit. With it 90% of problems can be answered with knowing the water parameters. Your fish shop should be able to get one in for you, they do manage to get fish after all. Get a liquid test kit like the API master test kit. If you have access look on eBay. So now that is out of the way, never do 100% water change and never wash the filter. If you want to clean the filter, rinse in tank water to clean loose particles. You do not want to remove the beneficial bacterial growing. You will also need, which you might find hard to get, is a dechlorinater like stress coat. Chlorine in your water will harm fish and kill the beneficial bacteria that you need. It is a MUST!! Unless you can settle your water in a container for a week.

Not sure what else to say, have you got a heater?? Is the tank out of direct sunlight? The reason I ask is fish keeping and finding people with any experience will be almost impossible in India....well my experience anyway


----------



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for advice.. 
@harveya I ll follow the steps told by you . As for the info we have normal temperatures of 36-40 degree celcius.. Will heater be needed for the same..??? Also the tank is out of direct sunlight... So I guess that is not an issue... For decholorination I have a liquid for the same...
I ll let you know when the problem is solved..


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

The temperatures you mention are outside temperatures, what is you house inside temperature?? No doubt you have air conditioning and room temp is probably high 20s?? Tank needs to be stable at 26 or so, depending on the type of fish. A heater may not be necessary but it should be constant.


----------



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

No AC... 
though room temperature is abt 28-30 Celcius at an average..

One more question.. what help does sucker fish lend in the aquarium..


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

The sucker or pleco are an algea eater. They can help keep the tank clean of algea. That being said, there are hundreds of different types of sucker fish. Each have different tendencies. Honestly if it is a common pleco he will way grow you tank. They can grow MASSIVE!! Probably the length of your tank!! What sort of food do you have for him? He or she... Will need to be on a special diet, like algea wafers or even common home vegetables like zucchini.


----------



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

now since 15 days after the first post and the steps that I followed as mentioned by you. I am happy to say that now the water is not cloudy.
But a certain algae type material have grown up at bottom of rocks. 
Is that beneficial bacteria or some type of nuisance bacteria that I need to cure,
Have a look at pics,


----------

